# Singletree Kitchen-January



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

took out some vension soup I had frozen and warmed that for supper. had a couple choices for dessert. bread pudding with raspberry coulis and jelly roll with cream. I ate both. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Love that table bouquet!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that container is a Royal Winton Grimswald piece. I'm taking away my Christmas deco now and gradually rearranging stuff. ~Georgia


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My New Years dinner


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Our New Year's Dinner Pork steak, hoppin' john, greens and not shown, corn casserole w/cupcakes for dessert


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

To start the New Year in, we had biscuits and sausage gravy... We have a family game night each year and the food at midnight is always biscuits and gravy... Yum!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

with the storm raging outside today I'm baking and cooking to keep my mind off it. for supper I had braised haddock with creamy mushroom sauce. homemade with heavy cream and wine etc. dessert was boston cream pie. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Someone asked for pics of my small Kitchen, its still a work in progress, I plan on painting it in the summer...but here's my organized clutter...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I have dont have a lot of working space, it's on my list to make a roll around island for more storage and prep space. I dont have much room for storage of food, all my canning jars and canning acessories are on the back porch. My canners are on the top. I have a pie cabinet in the tiny dining room for mostly sheep supplies and some canning thing, but I also have sheep supplies on the selve above the plastic bowls..okay sheep stuff is everywhere.....LOL


The hanging basket over the lemon tree, holds all my hand and dish towels....LOL

The little white cabinet I bought at a second hand store and it stores all my vitimins and stuff grandkids cant reach. I use my cheese cave as my fridge, so no more cheese making for a while...

Above the coffee pot, I used an old coca-cola crate for selves too.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

LMAO Fowler we have the same faucet and spice rack.

Mine is still it's original wood. Dad got it for Mom when they got engaged. He got it in Havana, Cuba when his ship was there on a "good will tour" in the early 50's before Che and Castro.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've got the same one out in the country. I like the sign. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Love it Fowler!! My favorite part is your grandchildrens art work displayed everywhere. That's a kitchen they will think about when they smell certain things when they are our age. It may be sheep stuff they smell  but I bet it warms their heart and puts a smile on their face.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

We have great taste in and use for cabinets ladies!! And thank you Tambo, if they remember anything it will be that their Nana is a crazy sheep lady...LOL


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I have to disagree, the camo apron is clearly the best part! Wow, it would be challenging to work on that little counterspace.

Being the lemming that I am, I snapped two of mine. I'd love to see more peopes workspaces.



















And I have an old image of whats on the stove...bean and barley soup


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love your kitchen!! so uncluttered and cabinets!!!! I do try to be a minimalist, but stuff likes me....LOL


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Viggie, I love the decor on top of your fridge. I have one similar, only shorter hair and black.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh and someone made that for me,it has a buck and doe on the front in the shape of a heart.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I want to see more kitchens!!!!...I too love your fridge decor, and you too have aprons and use jars/canisters for storage.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't mind a small kitchen. I have one myself. I wont be showing a pic. today though. I've been baking scones and whatnot. nobody makes a mess like I do. it wouldn't matter how big it was. I would have every available space filled. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I will look forward to your kitchen pics Georgia, and pass the scones please...LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a clean pic. of them is over on MMC today. ~Georgia


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

newfieannie said:


> I don't mind a small kitchen. I have one myself. I wont be showing a pic. today though. I've been baking scones and whatnot. nobody makes a mess like I do. it wouldn't matter how big it was. I would have every available space filled. ~Georgia.


I need the recipe for that whatnot. I haven't had any in years.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Fowler - I love the wide plank walls. Long ago I had a kitchen with such walls and open shelves. I used a china cabinet for my pantry back then.

TommyIce - my current kitchen has walls like yours. The pine was so dark when I got this place, so I painted them pale yellow with white satin trim and I have light oak cabinets. Reminds me of lemon icebox pie!

Wish I could share a pic, but I'm having trouble getting them on the computer.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's my tiny kitchen--that's my old faucet, had a new one put in back in June.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Viggie I love the subway tile in your kitchen and that nice expansive counter top. As you can see, I have very little countertop but I'm lucky to have my grandmother's rock maple table--it's get for rolling out dough.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You have counter space issues to leslie, I can smell your fresh baked bread,,,and I see your ol buddy is waiting for a slice...LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh boy! lots of pics of kitchens. first thing my eye settled on was the kettle. I wonder why? ~Georgia


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

I am so enjoying these pics gals!! Keeps me motivated to keep on, keepin' on!! Thank you!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful kitchens ladies! I love the three distinctive styles. 

Today was my oldest's birthday. I made this peanut butter bacon cake with a butterscotch bacon frosting. Plus, we've been piggin' out on spiral sliced ham, nanner puddin', mint choc. chip and praline pecan ice creams all weekend. I was supposed to make it for Christmas, but we got carried away making cookies.

View attachment 20445


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Somebody tell me what is hoppin' John? I recognize collards (good stuff, and good FOR you too) 

Georgia, your pictures show that you are more on the civilized side than most of us. A lace tablecloth yet when you eat alone??? When I was alone a newspaper served as a tablecloth. Even today when the grandchildren are here for Thanksgiving I put down a printed Walmart plastic tablecloth that can be folded and tossed. 

Shucks, I believe that you could entertain Queen E. without too much exertion.
Ox


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Georgia's food pics are always awesome! gets out the china as well! mine has been tucked away sincei got it form my gran when she passed. found a nice winter/Christmasy set before Christmas this year. now just need the salmon and blue berries to grace it!! spinach salada with a bluecheese dressing,crud, making myself hungry!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes Ox even when I eat alone that's the way it is. I have mentioned it before. it started with my GM. after we sheared the sheep and spun the wool we would always have a tea. could be just a scone or bread and jam(always cut in fancy shapes) and always loose tea and a teapot. and the starched tablecloth . we would talk about queen Victoria and that Era same as her mother did with her. just something that got grained into me and of course I was interested. my sisters are not. she was gone when they came along. ~Georgia.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

A big ole pot of venison burger vegetable soup and a big skillet of cornbread and I'm calling it good for the day. Perfect for this too cold to go outside day.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

supper tonight was a piece of salmon with mashed pot, brocolli and the leftover mushroom sauce from a couple days ago when I had the haddock. dessert was just something thrown together from bits and pieces. a nice wine to top it off. ~Georgia


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

friend of mine works for Cooks aquaculture Georgia, they own most of the fish farms and processing on the coast there now! used to get 40 pound boxes of salmon but just buy it by the piece now. have a hard hankering for some salmon now!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that wasn't too bad tonight but I'm just not fussy about farmed salmon or any fish farmed. I buy mostly haddock but tonight I thought I would like a change. I do so envy Lonelytree. my son will soon be catching some smelts so i'll have a few feeds of them. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Cabbage soup and cornbread is whats for supper.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh Tambo, that looks sooooo good! 

After coming in from the -10 degrees with a wind chill of -34 that there woulda been a welcomed sight, but I ended up eating cold stuff tonight. Made a Medditeranian salad with chick peas, bulgar wheat, lemmony dressing, but it needs to sit in the fridge overnihght and "blend". So had a mound of Albacore tuna fish salad, cucumbers, celery, snap peas, red pepper strips, and a tasty red delishious apple. Really good, but did nothin' to warm me up, dangit!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Tambo, I'd be interested in knowing how you spice that soup. I always thought a soup like that would be better with bay leaves and peppercorns. Will you post the the recipe for it, please? Or a PM? The only way I've ever had it was in a weight loss recipe that my ex tried once. Uck! But, that one didn't include the beans or big pieces of carrot, so I thought yours might be different. We ate so much of that stuff that I swore it off. It wasn't very good.


----------



## Centralilrookie (Jul 12, 2012)

Ditto's on the recipe for that soup please. Don't make us(me) beg!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I really didn't go by a recipe. I boiled onions, carrots and cabbage a few minutes in salted water. Then I put a can of diced tomatoes and pinto beans. I think the original recipe calls for white beans but I didn't have any in a can, yuck. The seasonings I used were a little brown sugar to cut the tomatoey taste,smoked paparika,garlic powder,Italian seasoning and red pepper flakes. I really just threw it together. I added some rice too. Oh yeah I almost forgot I added some beef bouillon.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Cut the allrecipes winter squash rolls recipe into 9 chunks instead of 12 for huge buns and that's what the bacon cheeseburgers are going to rest on with some lettuce. Mine's gonna be different though..lettuce, tomato, onions, dill pickle(on DDs too), mayo, ketchup, mustard....and some french fries in the deep fryer.
If I go to do it again will heat up some sesame seeds in a non stick and slap the dough chunks on them prior to rerise as it's only a 10 in bake at 400. DD made the second batch of winter squash rolls herself and she's only 12 aside from me guesstimating by eye .5 oz yeast. For the squash we just bake, scoop out into food processor, turn it into applesauce consistency and still measure out 1-1/2c.
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Winter-Squash-Rolls/Detail.aspx?soid=recs_recipe_seed


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've bookmarked that to make when my squash come in next year. I have made them with potatoes before but this should be tastier. ~Georgia


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Me too, Georgia. doodle's got great links. Wait, that didn't come out right. :smack


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

baked chicken thighs with orange sauce for supper tonight. an apple crisp for dessert. I find hot apple crisp such a comfort food when it's so blustery outside like tonight. ~Georgia.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

And here I was feeling happy that we were having pizza and my son was prepping it. LOL Georgia. Your napkins are fancier than my plates.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

dollarama paper! too lazy to bother with cloth tonight. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

newfieanne do you have cups with all the months on them? Love your table settings!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

just about! a lot of my dishes came from mother. I collect the bone china cups whenever I come across a shape I like. ~Georgia.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tonight, it's chicken legs baked w/rice, sweet peas and mixed greens. We've all had our fill of soup


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

They are very beautiful dishes.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Made a casserole with air dried kale and Dock greens mixed with mozzarella cheese and ritz crackers. Came out good.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

tambo said:


> I really didn't go by a recipe. I boiled onions, carrots and cabbage a few minutes in salted water. Then I put a can of diced tomatoes and pinto beans. I think the original recipe calls for white beans but I didn't have any in a can, yuck. The seasonings I used were a little brown sugar to cut the tomatoey taste,smoked paparika,garlic powder,Italian seasoning and red pepper flakes. I really just threw it together. I added some rice too. Oh yeah I almost forgot I added some beef bouillon.


Sounds like my recipe too except for the beans--I use kielbasa instead for the protein portion--and I add potatoes.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Kielbasa. Good idea Leslie. Would you leave it spicy?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I might back off on the pepper flakes but definitely leave the paprika in there.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

While we're kind of on the subject, I need to find ways to use French Tarragon. It's one of the herbs I'm adding this year. Nothing fancy like all you ladies make. Three guys here. A lot of our meals are pretty much utilitarian fare. I try to be creative, but I'm not you. Any ideas?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

French tarragon makes lovely flavorful vinegar for salad dressings. make sure it's French. Russian is tasteless in my opinion even though it can be grown by seed and the French takes root division. tarragon is one of the herbs in (fine herbs) if I'm not mistaken the others are chives and chervil. tarragon to me tastes a bit like licorice. mom use to use it for rheumatism. it's good in tartar sauce and French dressing etc.you don't want to add a lot though. just use a light hand.it also gets bitter if you cook it too long. I use it on fish,potatoes etc. 

when Doodle comes on she'll likely have more than this . she's very good with herbs also. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> baked chicken thighs with orange sauce for supper tonight. an apple crisp for dessert. I find hot apple crisp such a comfort food when it's so blustery outside like tonight. ~Georgia.


I always study your flatware. I love beautiful flatware. You have lovely stuff. I have a lot of mismatched flatware that I pickup at garage sales etc. My mom just told me I get her mother's set. Can't wait.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh that's wonderful Echo! I will be looking forward to seeing a pic. I have 4 chests of silver. the one in post 45 is one I have not used in years. a lovely pattern but I forget the name. I had it stored under the bed and forgot it until this week. it has quite a few silver pieces including a ladle. 

my favorite of course is the "Queen Mary" set my husband gave me when we didn't have too many pennies to rub together. we were at an estate sale and he came strolling over to where I was with the chest under his arm and a big smile on his face. I think it's only a setting for 4 but I do treasure it. ~Georgia


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

sustainabilly said:


> While we're kind of on the subject, I need to find ways to use French Tarragon. It's one of the herbs I'm adding this year. Nothing fancy like all you ladies make. Three guys here. A lot of our meals are pretty much utilitarian fare. I try to be creative, but I'm not you. Any ideas?


Tarragon makes a wonderful addition to chicken salad, especially if you let it meld overnight. Changes something a bit regular into something divine!

~ST


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Bottom round steak slow cooked with all the fixins. My only slow cooker, LOL Picked it up at a rummage sale and cleaned/re-seasoned it. Gotta love that CI. 
View attachment 20722


Top it off with a cup of blueberry tea. That's livin!
View attachment 20723


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

"click-click-click, beep-beep-beep, Ringggg-ringggggggggggggg!"

Ordered Chinese tonight.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Duck sauced??? Who gave the dang duck whiskey again??


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I made up another big batch of Middle Eastern salad today. Main ingredients are bulger wheat (aka cracked wheat) which I pour boiling mint tea over to soften, and chickpeas, green onions, chopped tomato, fresh garlic, lots of chopped fresh parsley, with whatever herbs I'm in the mood for, plus a dressing made with lemon, olive oil, cinnamon, and paprika poured over it and chilled in the fridge for at least 2 hours. I made another bowl of it that was pretty similar, but it had a little pureed red pepper, and also some curry powder in it for a little extra kick. 

For dinner, I sauteed a small chicken breast in olive oil and lemon sqeezings with some broccoli/carrot slaw, and had some of the salad I made earlier in the day. 
Tomorrow I'm making "Little Cheddar Meatloafs" (with ground turkey 'stead of hamburger) in my new pan that makes several miniature loaves at one time.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Pork steak, mashed taters and asparagus
View attachment 20797


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

summerdaze said:


> I made up another big batch of Middle Eastern salad today. Main ingredients are bulger wheat (aka cracked wheat) which I pour boiling mint tea over to soften, and chickpeas, green onions, chopped tomato, fresh garlic, lots of chopped fresh parsley, with whatever herbs I'm in the mood for, plus a dressing made with lemon, olive oil, cinnamon, and paprika poured over it and chilled in the fridge for at least 2 hours. I made another bowl of it that was pretty similar, but it had a little pureed red pepper, and also some curry powder in it for a little extra kick.
> 
> For dinner, I sauteed a small chicken breast in olive oil and lemon sqeezings with some broccoli/carrot slaw, and had some of the salad I made earlier in the day.
> Tomorrow I'm making "Little Cheddar Meatloafs" (with ground turkey 'stead of hamburger) in my new pan that makes several miniature loaves at one time.


Oh yeah...love me some salads. That one sounds fantastic, summer. Can you post how much of each ingredient, in that dressing? Please?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> that wasn't too bad tonight but I'm just not fussy about farmed salmon or any fish farmed. I buy mostly haddock but tonight I thought I would like a change. I do so envy Lonelytree. my son will soon be catching some smelts so i'll have a few feeds of them. ~Georgia.


I don't fish much for salmon. I get a few through friends. I need to go for halibut. My shoulder tells me no. 

A friend had some smoked cased salmon last week that was AWESOME. I ate most of it and wanted more. Slightly hot but the flavor was dreamy. I would like to get about 20 reds this coming summer.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

supper tonight was really simple. I just have no energy today. baked stuffed haddock with lemon tarragon sauce and a few veggies. leftover desserts from yesterday. blk. forest cupcake and apricot Bavarian cream. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> supper tonight was really simple. I just have no energy today. baked stuffed haddock with lemon tarragon sauce and a few veggies. leftover desserts from yesterday. blk. forest cupcake and apricot Bavarian cream. ~Georgia.



I should be so tired. LOL

Gosh but that looks so gooooooood.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Big ole pot of tater soup. House is starting to smell really good.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Scrambled eggs with toast


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Salmon patties with white gravy, fried mixed greens, and sweet potatoes tonight.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

peanut butter on bread, and a few beers for dinner.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Beef barley stew


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not a lot in the way of supper tonight . I was out shopping most of the day. came home and threw together a raspberry roll and a few poor cakes although I can make a meal on the poor cakes alone. dad use to eat them, with jam or molasses. I just sprinkle salt on them myself. ~Georgia.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

What's poor bread and how do you make it?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My lazy fav...bean and cheese quesadillas.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

rkintn said:


> What's poor bread and how do you make it?


 poor cakes. at one time I would say they was called pork cakes. this is something we made every Saturday. men would take it in the woods and fishing etc. in the evening when the men would come in from fishing the women would meet them on the beach with the hot poor cakes. they are just made by rendering out the salt pork and combining with mashed potatoes, baking powder and flour. then rolled in balls and flattened .baked in a hot oven until brown and crispy. I would say some of you make them but call them by a different name. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

supper tonight is pea soup and dumplings. I use whole peas for this. tried split peas once but didn't like them. made cream puffs for dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Newfieannie, in the nicest way you make me feel like a slob.

Bon appetit.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Ham hocks and beans, the house smells awesome. I'll have pic's later


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I ordered one of the pressure chicken fryers we discussed last week. This one is an old Wearever. Has not been used a lot from the looks of it, but of course the gasket is old.

I tried it with a bit of water and could not stop the steam from coming out around the lid,but with oil it worked fine. Cooked two thighs and two drumsticks at once, 14 minutes from start to finish. Used a KFC copycat recipe for the spices, floured, dipped in egg and milk, more spiced flour and in the fryer it went. 

Fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy, some cauliflower and cheese. All I could handle.

Safe enough if you follow directions, but I'd not want to forget that I had it on the burner.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

More peanut butter sandwiches and beer for dinner. Maybe some crackers for dessert if I am up for it.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Even a key to your heart there. Chicken pot pie tonight. There is my grannies silver ware too. I swear it's the same. You set a lovely table. Food looks good too.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Georgia;
Pretty clear that you are one of the "top of the line" women here. Nice table. 

Now;the poor cakes; When you say "render the salt pork" I take it to mean you cook the pork until it is almost, perhaps not quite, crisp? Are you talking about something like that we southerners call cracklings, or just fried salt bacon? 

What about the proportions of mashed potato and flour? 

Sounds good, very filling, and rich.
Ox


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it is possible you call it cracklings Ox. never heard it though. this is how I make them. take how ever much salt pork(fatback?) you want. just for me I had about half pound. cut it up fine. mom would use a grinder she fixed to the table( I don't have one). fry this up until it's rendered out. don't burn. you really need to stand by the stove for this. you will now have some scrunchions left also. I use all of it. some people take out the scrunchions and discard.i find it's the best part.

in the meantime I have boiled some potatoes about 3 or 4 med.depending on how much pork you have. mash the potatoes. throw in the pork. mash up good. let set until warm not cold. just so the baking powder doesn't get scalded. throw in about a T baking powder. then about 3/4 cup flour. here is where you judge by the feel of it. too much flour and they will be too dry. when you have the right consistency roll in balls the size of an egg. put on baking sheet about 2inches apart. flatten. they will be touching then. bake at 400 until nice and brown.

you can see how brown I had them. otherwise they are too soft. I had them in at least 40 min or so. these can be frozen. mine never last that long. I took them from the oven and ate 4. when I want one I put it in the frying pan with a little salt (no fat) and get them real crisp that's just me though. sometimes I put them under the broiler. they can be warm or cold. dad would use molasses or jam. every Saturday without fail when I was growing up we made poor cakes. course we would use considerably more salt pork .we had a barrel in the pantry. mom would make 2 large pans. none of my family makes them now. they wont eat salt pork any more. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

by the way I was reading on HT this morning the thread on rendering lard. they don't seem to mention salting. after butchering dad would salt all of ours in brine. we would have a barrel of each pork, beef and the salt pork. we would just go to the pantry and hook out a piece when we needed it. no refrigeration when I was very young. that is what I use in my poor cakes. I'm not familiar with it in the unsalted stage. also I do not cut down through the skin when I cut it in cubes. i leave enough on the skin.so I can use that in baked beans. no skin goes in the poor cakes in case anyone decides to try them. ~Georgia.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Georgia;

Barb likes the idea and the looks of your poor cakes. We'll try them.

You are taking me back to the days when I was a kid. In Texas our climate was MUCH different---we had to wait until late November or even December to butcher, and then we had to cure our meat quickly or lose it. One man here in OKlahoma told me that his parents had a cellar trough that they filled with salt and pork each winter, using it as they needed it. I suspect that salty pork killed many a man before his time, though my grandmother rinsed and parboiled her meat before cooking.

The fatback: When we butchered, we cut away all the excess fat from each cut, and the skin from those portions not cured with the skin on (hams, bacon). That fat was then cut into small pieces, perhaps a half inch each way. (internal lard, that surrounding the internal organs, was called "leaf lard" and was separately rendered as being the very best for baking.)

The skin that was layered with fat was also cubed----all this went into the try-pot and was rendered. The women dipped out the melted lard and put it in buckets or crocks to cool. The bits of "crunchies" left after rendering we called cracklings. The cracklings without skin on them were sometimes put into cornbread, but as far as I can recall the cracklings were mostly just snacks for kids, eaten as we eat Fritos today. Some of them were put away in crocks, covered in melted lard for use later in the winter.

Bacon was sliced as needed for the table. My grandmother sharpened her knife on the rim of an earthenware bowl each morning before slicing bacon. Sliced down to the skin, then sliced away from the skin--the skin used for beans when the bacon was sliced away. 

I remember that the earthenware bowl and the knife were both very well worn down before Grandma quit keeping house.

Now I do something like your "crunchies" when I cook eggs for the multitude of grands. I take a package of bacon ends, slice it up into bits as much as needed, render it, then pour off the bacon grease and mix the bacon bits into the scrambled eggs. Never any left over.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so thinking on that I wonder if the poor cakes would be just as good with bacon fat and bits. there is nothing for it now of course but that I will have to try this. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh yes we certainly rinsed the salt off because it was visible not like what I buy at the supermarket today. I don't know so much about killing the men off early. my grandfathers ate it fried between 2 slices of bread. they lived to ripe old ages. their mainstay was salt pork, flour potatoes ,salted fish etc. mom made a gravy with it and of course everything was fried in salt pork. you also baked big slabs of it in with the baked beans. probably they worked it off. ~Georgia.


----------



## Wavertree (Dec 1, 2013)

I made a thing called a Dutch Baby today. I liken it to a Yorkshire Pudding altho this is sweet and not savoury. Its soft and crispy, sweet and chewy. I ate it smeared with crabapple jelly and sprinkled with powdered sugar and cinnamon. I had some for lunch and some for dessert after a meal of winter food leftovers.

Today was one of those days where a whack of sugar and carbs tasted so good after being outside in the cold snowy blowy air.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Wavertree... I first encountered those in Idaho, where they were a specialty of a restaurant in Boise and were called German pancakes. There, they were served with powdered sugar, butter to pour over and fresh lemon to squeeze on them. I've made them for years, and they're a fantastic way to fix breakfast for a crowd. They lend themselves well to lots of different fillings, don't they? 

Yours turned out perfect, I see!


----------



## Wavertree (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, that was my first time making one. Thanks for admiring it. I have a puffed head now ( and a full belly from eating the whole thing  )


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

first time I've heard of these. I will try them. always looking for something new and different in the way of food. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made a Dutch baby today too. I set my timer for 20 mins as the recipe called for because you can't look at it. As you can see 20 mins is to long in my oven. The skillet is under there somewhere.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Was there a memo about today being Dutch Baby day? Is that BestyK's favorite?



I'm making soup, but chicken carcasses do not make lovely photos.

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

'A' for effort, tambo.  They look great except for a leeeeeetle too long in the oven! You'll know for next time.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

SimplerTimez said:


> Was there a memo about today being Dutch Baby day? Is that BestyK's favorite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I missed the memo too ST. My excuse I was too busy making eyes at my Kitchen Aid. LOL


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Good try TI, although it does resemble Mt. Vesuvius just a shade. Bust off the excess lava flow and dig in !! Gotta be something still good in all that.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

sustainabilly said:


> Oh yeah...love me some salads. That one sounds fantastic, summer. Can you post how much of each ingredient, in that dressing? Please?


I wondered off, so didn't see your request right away. oops.
The original recipe calls for quinoa, but I didn't have any, so used Bulgar wheat. (aka cracked wheat)

1 cup of quinoa or cracked wheat
1/2 tsp of salt/pepper/cinnamon
1 cup of hot mint tea
3 Tbs olive oil
3tlbs fresh lemon juice (about 1/2 a lemon)
1 1/2 tsps minced garlic
dash of either white or brown sugar
3-4 sliced green onions
1/4-1/2 tsp paprika
Hot sauce to taste (opt)
Handful of chopped, fresh parsley
1 can chick peas, rinsed/drained
1 large tomato chopped
3/4 cup crumbled feta cheese (I stirred in grated Parm instead, and it's really good)

Put grain of choice in a large bowl, along with the salt/pepper & cinnamon. Pour hot mint tea over to cover, let stand for 15 mins or so, and when water is absorbed, fluff with a fork.
Combine oil, juice, garlic, sugar, and paprika and set aside.
Add onions, beans, tomato and parsley to grains.
Pour dressing over all and stir to coat. Needs to sit in fridge at least 2 hours to "blend".
If using Parmesan cheese, stir it into individual bowls right before serving.

You can put just plain H2O over grains to soften them, and add chopped, fresh mint to the bowl instead. 
I've noticed that this salad is best served at room temperature, the flavors seem to come out more then when it's cold.
I make 2-3 batches at a time, and don't get tired of it! Hope you like it!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I ate some of it with syrup but Dixie got the biggest part of it.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks summer!


----------



## Wavertree (Dec 1, 2013)

Wavertree and Tambo spend altogether too much time discussing cooking and gardening and homesteading and ...um... men, too.

She gave me the heads up not to cook it as long as the recipe called for. Thanks girlie. You saved my Baby.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Tonight I made Green Stuff Soup, lol. Boiled up some Kale, Collards, broccoli, and a chunk of red cabbage with some chicken bones thrown in to flavor it a little. When cooled down, pureed it in batches in the blender using some of the broth it cooked in. (minus chicken bones of course! ha ha) Then added a can of Progresso lentil soup, garlic salt, pepper, shot of hot sauce, and a little curry. Stirred some Parmesan cheese into my bowl, and ate with a bagel. yum


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The kids spent the majority of the day at their dad's so I just made a big ole pot of veggie beef soup and called it good. Perfect for a lazy Sunday.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Had a guilty pleasure supper tonight. A couple of big ole bacon cheese burgers, french fries, and a garden salad. Special day, though. I didn't have to cook or clean up. LOL, I could feel my cholesterol going up with every bite.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

8 of us are renting a house on the Oregon coast next weekend so today I'm making the evening meal I committed to, making a pan lasagna and a pan of ragatoni. Will include breadsticks and a salad. Making a blackberry cobbler for desert. For my breakfast meal I will do hashbrowns, bacon and fresh eggs from home. We found at Costco dehydrated little boxes of hash browns during Christmas and they are pretty tasty. Bought more to take with us. 

My chickens have started back laying good. They were loafing for a few months and now ramped back into production. 

Can't figure out how to post pictures to my Kindle to show you. Maybe I will take regular
pics and post Tuesday on my computer.... who knows.. 

Good thing I'm off today so I can get it all done and be semi ready for my vacation...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

South coast, I assume, Echoes? So beautiful -- I am envious! Will look forward to seeing your pics if you can manage them.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Supper tonight was oatmeal with butter, sugar and bacon.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Raeven said:


> South coast, I assume, Echoes? So beautiful -- I am envious! Will look forward to seeing your pics if you can manage them.


Yachats. Yachts.??? Spelling. Probably will be the worst weather all winter. LOL oh well I'm ok with it, I will be on a mini vacay.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Just veggie spaghetti tonight. I made muffins this morning. Used whole wheat to make them healthy. So, whole wheat, cranberry applesauce, with pecans. But then I got a craving for yummy. So I added 1/2 cup chocolate chips.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Chocolate won't kill ya


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's right! 5 million Aztecs can't be wrong.--Wait... they're extinct. 
Oh well, I needed the endorphin boost anyway.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

The Conquistadors killed them.



For the chocolate


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> The Conquistadors killed them.
> 
> 
> 
> For the chocolate



View attachment 21471



Had to do it chica 

~ST


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> Ham hocks and beans, the house smells awesome. I'll have pic's later


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

doing a little baking for my son today when I'm not out shovelling snow. took my cake timer with me. he's bringing my snow blower in on Saturday if I don't have it done by then. a blizzard out there now. made cheese scones, tomato bread, hermits so far. 2 days left and I can make quite a bit in that time. for my supper I made scallop potatoes and a chocolate covered pear with espresso sauce for dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm stealing that pear!!! Beautiful photos as always, Georgia.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Making a version of chicken tetrazzini. I blame Shrek for giving me the craving


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I had to google chicken tetrazzini. Didn't realize I've been making that all along. I wonder how many other things I make that have a fancy name like that? I'm not up on what a lot of dishes are called. I've just always called it chicken spaghetti. LOL I know...real creative.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

sustainabilly said:


> I had to google chicken tetrazzini. Didn't realize I've been making that all along. I wonder how many other things I make that have a fancy name like that? I'm not up on what a lot of dishes are called. I've just always called it chicken spaghetti. LOL I know...real creative.



Well I used egg noodles instead of spaghetti noodles lol. Of course I kinda tweaked it a bit so the kids would eat it and it was a hit!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Yup. Whatever gets it done. Course mine eat the mistakes all the time. I guess they figure it's better than cooking their own, LOL.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Someone asked for pics of my small Kitchen, its still a work in progress, I plan on painting it in the summer...but here's my organized clutter...LOL


Fowler I LOVE your kitchen, and it is not small! You should see my kitchen: 2 adults can't walk in their at the same time. When you stand in there with 2 and you need to go to the other side, they other one has to move in the same direction :S


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Dutch babies? I have never seen nor heard anything like that...? We have Dutch pancakes but they aren't that puffy.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Echoesechos said:


> Yachats. Yachts.??? Spelling. Probably will be the worst weather all winter. LOL oh well I'm ok with it, I will be on a mini vacay.


Missed this post before -- apologies, Echoes. 

How did you like Yachats? I haven't poked around there enough, but it's an easy drive from my home so occasionally enjoy just bumping up the coast until I get there. The drive between Florence and Yachats is stunning!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm trying to get all my stuff together in case of power failure. although I don't drink perked coffee. visitors do. I was wondering if something is missing here? does the water go in first(cold or hot) coffee I guess goes in the basket. I tried it but the water hadn't even changed color. probably never left it on long enough.

does it need a paper filter although I don't think one would fit in there with the post. if there's something missing here I saw one on amazon I could get although they didn't show the individual parts. this one belonged to my mother. I don't think she used it because I never ever saw coffee in our house~Georgia.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

@newfieannie
I love your percolator, it looks lovely! I drink coffe from either a french press or a percolator. Mine are 'all' aluminum and looks the same part wise. I put the water in the pot and the coffee in the holder. I don't use filters but you need to let it boil until you can see (but also hear) the coffee in the glass lid. hope this helps?!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Raeven said:


> Missed this post before -- apologies, Echoes.
> 
> How did you like Yachats? I haven't poked around there enough, but it's an easy drive from my home so occasionally enjoy just bumping up the coast until I get there. The drive between Florence and Yachats is stunning!


It's sunny, 70 degrees, no wind and absolutely beautiful. For the Oregon coast it has been stunning. Don't want to go home on Sunday. Hard to believe it's January.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

You know, you COULD send some of that gorgeous weather 30 miles inland... I've barely broken freezing this morning and there's a skiff of ice on my pond! Astounding that the weather can be soooo different not that far away! Glad you're enjoying it, all the same.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That 'percolator making coffee' is one of those sounds from my youth I miss. A drip coffee maker just isn't the same. I've got one for camping, but I haven't used it for awhile. I never put a paper filter in mine, either. They used to grind the coffee more coarsely for percolators.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

sustainabilly said:


> That 'percolator making coffee' is one of those sounds from my youth I miss. A drip coffee maker just isn't the same. I've got one for camping, but I haven't used it for awhile. I never put a paper filter in mine, either. They used to grind the coffee more coarsely for percolators.


Isn't it funny, how different all our tastes are? I can't stand coffee made any way OTHER than in a manual, pour-over drip Melitta rig or a French press. Percolated coffee tastes like used dishwater to me! (No offense!) I do remember that sound when I was a kid, but I didn't drink coffee then... just smelled it.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I probably never drank coffee from a Melitta rig, or french pressed either. I've used a drip coffee maker for a long time. That or instant, simply because of it's convenience and portability. Seeing Georgia's pic just reminded me of the one we had when I was a kid. Only ours was electric. My mom and her friends could drink coffee 24/7/365. LOL

ETA: Perc can be weak if not made right. It can burn quick too. I like my coffee strong so I start it out that way.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got one of those perc ones too. Small, about 4 cups. Comes out every time the power goes out. LOL 

The grind was coarser for a perculator, so I just really pack it in there to compensate.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Just went out for dinner and had halibut. Can we say yummy.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> I'm trying to get all my stuff together in case of power failure. although I don't drink perked coffee. visitors do. I was wondering if something is missing here? does the water go in first(cold or hot) coffee I guess goes in the basket. I tried it but the water hadn't even changed color. probably never left it on long enough.
> 
> does it need a paper filter although I don't think one would fit in there with the post. if there's something missing here I saw one on amazon I could get although they didn't show the individual parts. this one belonged to my mother. I don't think she used it because I never ever saw coffee in our house~Georgia.


I use a nine cup like that, it all appears to be there. I'd quit drinking coffee for awhile, till I found out why it'd gone bitter,nearly all of it. Now, I'm back perking away! I fold a filter in half, regular drip filter, then in half again ....and cut out the point a little to slide down the stem, put in my coffee, put another on top, let the excess hang down the outside the basket, put the perforated lid onthe basket, in the potgoes the whole assembly, lid on the pot, and put it on a burner.....if I use the eletric stove I set it half way ....it'll take the nine cup pot about 10 to 15 minutes to perk set on 5....I let it perk till I like the color in the cap...most often 2 to 5 minutes...then I set to the side a minute to let the coffee drip on out the basket, the out comes the assembly, and I fill a cup with good, perked 8'clock coffee!

I use a perk pot, because I got mad and threw the eletric pot away, and I can't find part of my Wearever stovetop drip pot. I can't remember if I packed it away, or threw it away. I got disgusted because all the coffee I'd buy was getting to be bitter as gall or quinine....I then found out about the difference between Arabica and Robusta coffee beans, and I'm drinking coffee again. 

I won't turn down a cup of good Darjeeling or Tetley , or Typhoo either!


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I forgot, use a filter because you need coarse ground for a percolator, like a coffee press. Unless you have your own coffee grinder, the grinder in the grocery will have fine grounds from someone elses' coffee that'll end up in your coffee pot. If you grind your own, coarse enough, then you don't need a filter.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

having a few friends in for lunch. threw together an orange coffee cake with cream cheese icing. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Looks yummy Georgia!

I have a pot of gumbo going on the stove. There was a turkey carcass in the freezer and beef chipotle sausage that was a little too spicy on its own in the fridge. Won't be finished for a while, but its making the house smell delicious!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

As requested elsewhere on the forum, pics of my Dream Farmhouse Kitchen:

Here are a couple of "before" shots, so you know where we started:























When we were done:


















































































Some of the trim work wasn't finished when these were taken, but you get the idea. We did everything ourselves except the plumbing and electrical. Enclosed an existing patio, knocked a wall through and about doubled the size of the kitchen, added a laundry/mud room on the other side of the wall against where the stove is set.

There's a doorway just out of view to the left of the first "after" picture that opens into a large pantry, which we converted from the existing laundry/mud room. Don't have any pics of that, though.

And don't think I wouldn't put baby goats or puppies in there if I needed to... I absolutely would!!

Hope there are some ideas here for those who asked about these pics. Enjoy!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Good gosh Rae, that kitchen is as big as my whole apartment. LOL


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Raeven, I love your kitchen! What a great makeover! 

I would like more color in mine (I love bright colors, especially red, and I have a lot of red kitchen stuff, lol). But otherwise that's how I want mine, with stuff hanging on the walls, from the ceiling, from pot racks and baskets and out on counter tops and shelves. Everything is easily accessible that way, and I think it makes it look more homey. 

I also agree on the gas stove, you couldn't pay me enough to use an electric or a glass top stove! Nice stove by the way, is it a commercial unit? I love the subway tile too, I want to combine some subway tile, beadboard and decorateive fretwork in mine.

It's just lovely, beautiful job!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I haven't been to this thread in ages, but Georgia, Plowhand has it about right on your percolator. I've used Corningware percolators before, and it's all there and works as he described. If you can get coarse grind coffee you won't need a paper filter, but if you use the drip grind they have these days you'll probably need to do like he does with his filters.

You put in 1 cup of cold water for each cup of coffee and then about 1 tablespoon of coffee per cup into the basket (depending on how strong you like it). You then put the lid on the basket and set it down in the pot and put the lid on. 

You can use high heat to bring it to a boil, but once you see it percolating through the glass, turn the heat down enough that it percolates regularly but not too fast. The average time is 5-10 minutes once it starts percolating, but if you like strong coffee you can go longer. Be careful though, or it starts tasting sort of burned if percolated too long.

Once it reaches the desired strength, remove the pot from the burner and remove the basket. Let it sit a couple of minutes to settle any grounds on the bottom before serving. Never pour the last bit from the pot, as it will almost certainly have a few grounds in it (maybe not if you use the paper filters though). The grounds are good for your flowers or compost pile.

There's also Swedish egg coffee, which they say solves the grounds problem, but it sounds gross to me, so I've never tried it, lol! Hope this helps.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

callie, thanks.  It was a lot of work, but totally worth it. Like you, I ADORE color -- life is beige enough!! People never believe me when I tell them my living room is orange, purple and yellow... but it is:






















In answer to your question, no, not a commercial stove, but a "professional grade" homeowner one. All the burners are 17,500 btu, and I've gotten very spoiled by that. It was a splurge, but one we both agreed we wanted.

Funny story about the color choices in the kitchen... I just always loved a cream, white and green kitchen, never really knew why. Then some years ago, my mother showed me pics of my grandparents' kitchen. Can you guess?  The subway tile is so easy to care for, a quick wipe down and it always looks great. I'm a believer in the classics, I guess.

Leslie, yes, it's a big kitchen. I sort of rattle around in there now. But it's perfect for parties and gatherings, and I do have a few here and there. I can't say it's really changed my cooking except made things easier -- more room to put things, better temperature control over burners, two stoves gives more flexibility... but farm kitchens do get a workout. I'm always canning, simmering, dehydrating, cleaning something or carving something up. It's lovely to have everything I need.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Kitchens sure do have a way of attracting everyone at a party. Most I had in my kitchen at one time was 11. Yeah go back to post 24 and try to imagine that. LOL


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

That kitchen IS bigger than my studio, lol! Surely a kitchen for dancing in though. I love the stove and your sink. Y'all did a beautiful job.

~ST


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I've danced in it a few times, ST.  Thanks for the compliments... it was a dream project for me, and I'm glad it turned out well enough I've no regrets about its design!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Raeven said:


> callie, thanks.  It was a lot of work, but totally worth it. Like you, I ADORE color -- life is beige enough!! People never believe me when I tell them my living room is orange, purple and yellow... but it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love color too. My kitchen is red and wood. Same red on one wall in living room purple in my bathroom and bedroom. I even have purple stained wood on my decks. Ace Hardware makes it up special for me. I love love love your kitchen.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I too, love color. I had to leave all of my red primitives and yellow accents when I sold my farm. But one day, again  

I wanna see your deck EE!

~ST


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I want to see your deck too Echoes, lol! 

Raeven, I understand about being influenced by your grandparents. My grandmother had a lot of red stuff in her kitchen too. I even have a Decoware metal set of canisters, bread box and cake holder just like hers, with an old wood stove and assorted old-fashioned kitchen utensils painted on them. Thank goodness for eBay, lol!

I love the purple and orange in your living room, but the yellow is a bit washed out for me, lol. Guess you couldn't have all dark colors though, it wouldn't look good. 

I have so many big house wants (especially the kitchen) that I'm having trouble trying to figure out how to narrow it down and fit it into a tiny house! But not for lack of trying...I've probably drawn 40 different plans over the years, lol. Every time I think I'm getting close I either remember something I forgot or discover some new great thing, ack!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Another vote for deck pics, Echoes! 

callie, that's interesting about your grandparents' kitchen, too. All those personalized pieces will make it a truly homey place where people will want to nestle in. 

And I agree with you about the yellow in my living room. It should be richer. Yellows are tricky... I decorate with them a lot, and just a whisper of shade can ruin an effect. In fact, we painted those bits twice. First time we finished, we looked at each other and said simultaneously, "Waffle House!" So we did it again. I still wasn't 100% thrilled, but the shade does change depending on the light and it works pretty well. We had a lot more painting to do so never went back and painted it again. It's not a room where I spend a lot of time since I mostly hang out on the family room (brown, red, yellow, green) so it doesn't bother me much.

But that's the great thing, ya know? It's just paint. I always leave floors neutral so I can mess with color schemes as much as I like. One of my bathrooms sports a couple of walls the color of American cheese -- but the tile work is all neutral. 

I think planning things is much of the fun, but space use is a challenge! You've got great ideas as you shared in cindilu's Farmhouse Kitchen thread. I'll look forward to seeing the design you ultimately settle upon! 

Georgia, I promise not to clutter February's Kitchen thread. :ashamed:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh I'm rather enjoying this. I'm getting lots of ideas for my own kitchen. ~Georgia


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

You are always so nice. Thank you.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Well don't I feel like the odd one. All of you decorated or set up your kitchens with your grandmothers' influence and I took the easy way out by just moving into my grandmother's kitchen. LOL

I love have my Mama still in the kitchen with me (at least in spirit). Although I did make some changes to her space--I put in new cabinets, countertop and floor. But I'm sure she would have approved.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I love your kitchen Raeven. I have a cabinet the color of your dining chairs.

Wish I'd had more time when redoing my kitchen. I like it but certainly have incorporated that water faucet by the stove. That's a great idea.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Raeven said:


> <snip>First time we finished, we looked at each other and said simultaneously, "Waffle House!" So we did it again.
> 
> Georgia, I promise not to clutter February's Kitchen thread. :ashamed:


ROFL about the "Waffle House" yellow! I can just see that in my mind, ha! I'd have to redo that one too, lol. I agree with you, though, get the "bones" right, such as floors, woodwork, tile, etc., and don't mess with them. Then use paint and accessories to change things up and make it interesting!

Thanks for the comments about my ideas on Cindilu's thread! Like I said, I've been thinking about this and planning ever since I moved to this old mobile home six years ago. I could probably write a book, lol!

I'm not Georgia, but I certainly don't consider your contributions to this thread "clutter". I've thoroughly enjoyed the posts and pictures!


----------

